# Borderlands 2 - Kleider machen Leute ...



## Texer (27. September 2012)

Hihou,

in der Mission wo man die Kleidung für den Robo finden muß, finde ich leider im angezeigten Gebiet nix. Wird das evtl. von den Gegnern gedropt (habe alles umgelegt was anders als ich aussieht)?


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Walkthrough - Borderlands 2 Wiki Guide - IGN

Du weisst wo Du im Spielverlauf bist, sollte nicht zu schwer zu finden sein.


----------



## Texer (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Walkthrough - Borderlands 2 Wiki Guide - IGN
> 
> Du weisst wo Du im Spielverlauf bist, sollte nicht zu schwer zu finden sein.


 
Hmm, sagt ja nich wirklich viel aus ...


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Hmm, sagt ja nich wirklich viel aus ...


 
Wer wenig schreibt wenig bekommt... ich hab kP was Du meinst, hab den Walkthrough verwendet als ich Probleme hatte. 

Aber wenn Du weiter Hilfe brauchst äußere Dich bitte genauer.


----------



## Texer (27. September 2012)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "in der Mission wo man die Kleidung für den Robo finden muß, finde ich leider im angezeigten Gebiet nix" , es gibt nur eine Mission (Kleider machen Leute) wo man einem Roboter 3 Kleidungsstücke besorgen soll. In dem Gebiet liegt aber nix rum (o. übersehen).


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst: "in der Mission wo man die Kleidung für den Robo finden muß, finde ich leider im angezeigten Gebiet nix" , es gibt nur eine Mission (Kleider machen Leute) wo man einem Roboter 3 Kleidungsstücke besorgen soll. In dem Gebiet liegt aber nix rum (o. übersehen).


 
Das selbst zitzierte ist egal, das was Du jetzt hinzugefügt hast ist interessant. Da man jetzt genau weiss daß die Quest KML heisst kann man das ja im englischen suchen.

Ich schau noch mal, hab gerade Zeit.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

A Real Boy: Clothes Make the Man - Borderlands 2 Wiki Guide - IGN

2 Minuten google benutzt...


----------



## Texer (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Das selbst zitzierte ist egal, das was Du jetzt hinzugefügt hast ist interessant. Da man jetzt genau weiss daß die Quest KML heisst kann man das ja im englischen suchen.
> 
> Ich schau noch mal, hab gerade Zeit.


 Öhm, steht auch im Titel vom Thread  .

Das Problem ist einfach das man nur nen paar Lager mit Banditen etc. auf der Map hat (falls die Sachen bei Banditen dropen) und wenn die futsch sind, dauert es nen Stück bis die wieder respawnen.


----------



## Vordack (27. September 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Öhm, steht auch im Titel vom Thread  .
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach das man nur nen paar Lager mit Banditen etc. auf der Map hat (falls die Sachen bei Banditen dropen) und wenn die futsch sind, dauert es nen Stück bis die wieder respawnen.


 
KML steht im Titel, aber wie gesagt ist es auch ein bekannter Spruch...

Bei ähnlichen Quests hab ich einfach immer gewartet bis der Respawn kam oder in anderen Gebieten der Karte (wo man das Bulleymong Haar bekommen soll) gesucht, erfolgreich.


----------



## Texer (27. September 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> A Real Boy: Clothes Make the Man - Borderlands 2 Wiki Guide - IGN
> 
> 2 Minuten google benutzt...


 Thx für den Link (die Ammies sind doch nen Stück fixer), das is genau das Gebiet nur bei mir dropt da einfach nix -.- . Naja, dann halt mehrfach umlegen und hoffen das was bei rauspurzelt.


----------



## Zerth (6. Oktober 2012)

Texer schrieb:


> Hihou,
> 
> in der Mission wo man die Kleidung für den Robo finden muß, finde ich leider im angezeigten Gebiet nix. Wird das evtl. von den Gegnern gedropt (habe alles umgelegt was anders als ich aussieht)?


 Die Mission ist schlecht gemacht. Ich musste die Karte ein paarmal reseten, bevor alle 3 Teile gedroppt sind. Einfach rausgehen, neu starten, fertig.


----------



## Texer (8. Oktober 2012)

Jop, die Pistole die man bekommt (54k+ Schaden) in Verbindung mit dem Schild "The Bee" ist einfach Imba. Terramorphous liegt da solo in 10s xD .


----------

